# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد ثبت نام در رشته پرستاری

## navid1375

سلام چجوری میتونم دوره ی کاردانی رشته ی پرستاری دانشگاه آزاد شرکت کنم؟
چه اقداماتی باید انجام بدم لطفا مرحله به مرحله بگید.

----------


## meisam1376

دوره کاردانی مگه بدون کنکور نیست؟!؟!
برو دانشگاه ازاد مربوطه سوال کن

----------


## navid1375

Up

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk

----------

